

Ask HN: Grad school in the Nordic - keerthiko

I have decided location is important in my life. After searching, I am finding it hard to get reliable info as I have no contacts familiar with this area. Details that interest me:
- Top schools&#x2F;lists of schools for graduate interdisciplinary engineering programs, especially in AI, Media Arts, Game Design, HCI, CompSci, roughly in that order<p>- Cost of attending Masters vs PhD (is it like the US where a masters is really expensive?)<p>- Places to get consistent reviews&#x2F;details&#x2F;comparisons of schools.<p>I would really appreciate any HN members willing to show me the ropes of applying to grad school in the EU!
======
eivarv
I can only really speak from my own experience as a Master's student in
Norway, but here goes:

\- There is generally no tuition fee at state universities and university
colleges, though students do have to pay a small semester fee (about 180$ per
annum in my case).

\- I can't really help you with reviews/details/comparisons, but a few schools
off the top of my head are: University of Oslo [1], Norwegian University of
Science and Technology [2], Østfold University College [3].

However, there are a few differences from US programs. For instance, there are
no "master's en route" programs. Master's programs last for two years
(concluded with a dissertation), and are a prerequisite for Ph.D. programs
(which last for 3-4 years, depending on how you finance your research).

As for applying, I'm not entirely sure how you would go about doing this, as
the process is streamlined through a special website for citizens. I would
suggest checking the websites of the schools that most pique your interest, as
the process may vary from institution to institution.

Good luck!

[1]: [http://www.uio.no/english/](http://www.uio.no/english/) [2]:
[http://www.ntnu.edu](http://www.ntnu.edu) [3]:
[http://www.hiof.no/eng/frontpage?lang=eng](http://www.hiof.no/eng/frontpage?lang=eng)

